# Quel médiacenter choisir?



## yokoult09 (18 Mars 2013)

Salut à tous,
en réaction par rapport à l'article fraichement paru sur macg, je crée ce petit topic.
Selon vous, quelle est la meilleure solution pour un bon média center? Quelles en sont ses forces et ses faiblesses?

De ma propre expérience, et de ce que j'ai pu lire, voici quelques idées : 
Mac Mini avec XBMC installé dessus et branché à un disque dur externe ou Time Capsule
+ : compatibilité, rapidité, flexibilité
- : prix, son HD ne passe pas

Apple TV, Time Capsule, iPad/iPhone avec l'application AirVideo
Depuis mon iPad/iPhone, je vais chercher les films sur ma TimeCapsule, peu importe le format grâce à la "Conversion On The Air" et l'envoie via AirPlay sur mon Apple TV.
+ : facilité d'installation, prix si déjà écosystème Apple
- : pas un vrai media center

Et là, j'aimerais des retours sur cette solution si quelqu'un l'utilise : 
WD TV Live branché à la télévision qui va cherché en Wifi le contenu multimédia sur le LaCie CloudBox qui agit comme disque dur central. De la sorte, on a une belle interface, pas de câble, possibilité d'aller chercher le contenu depuis l'extérieur

Quelqu'un a-t-il un avis/une autre idée?


----------



## dolkychess (21 Octobre 2013)

un petit up.

Je compte réaliser une filmothèque mais comment faire ?


----------



## Kravenar_78 (5 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Selon la version de votre Apple Tv différentes solutions existent.

Si apple TV 1 ou 2, tournez-vous vers le jailbreak c'est à mon avis la meilleure solution pour rendre l'Apple TV compatible avec une utilisation de type "mediacenter".

Pour l'Apple TV 3, ou si vous voulez diffuser du contenu en HD, on peut utiliser, pour l'instant (écrit le 05/11/13), Plex media Center sur l'Apple Tv en injectant sa vidéothèque dans la section "bande annonce".

En gros, comme la recopie d'écran sur Apple Tv ne fournit pas une qualité suffisante pour passer un film sur sa TV (saccades, décalage de son...), c'est pour l'instant la meilleure solution.

Il faut :

- injecter un petit fichier dans l'Apple TV à l'aide de "Apple Configurator" (gratuit sur Appstore) et d'un cable micro usb
- installer plex media sur le pc ou le mac qui héberge la vidéothèque ainsi que Plex-connect qui simule un serveur apple
- configurer dans le fichier de configuration l'adresse IP de l'ordinateur qui héberge les vidéos
- paramétrer un DNS manuel dans l'Apple TV en renseignant l'IP du PC ou du Mac.

Le tour est joué, l'ensemble de la bibliothèque est disponible sur ton apple TV sans passer par Itunes. Attention toutefois, à chaque nouvelle mise à jour de l'APPLE TV il est possible que cette astuce ne fonctionne plus ;-)

Plus de détails, en anglais sur la procédure à suivre :

AppleTV + SSL + PlexConnect | langui.sh
Installer plex sur l&#039;apple Tv de 3eme génération (sans jailbreak) / Tutoriels / iPhoneSoft : forum iPhone et iPad


----------

